# Best way to cut this?



## rich1911 (3 Dec 2022)

I want to use this joint to make a three piece corner mitre joint (glued).

No sure the best, quickest and most accurate way to cut it such that I can do many repeated joints (A cube frame with these joints would need 24 cuts in all)

I have a mitre saw and a combi machine.

I am thinking I may be able to run several in one go on the spindle, with the right jig?

Any thoughts? I'm sure this has been done before but I'm not sure if this joint shape has a formal name?


----------



## rich1911 (3 Dec 2022)

I think this is what I need to cut, two 45 degree angles.


----------



## johnnyb (5 Dec 2022)

I reckon 48 cuts in total to make a cube( a cut being one 45 degree.


----------



## Inspector (5 Dec 2022)

Search out 3 way mitre joint. You'll get your choice of magazine articles and YouTubeless videos. There are joinery books that used to have that information too.

Pete


----------



## Doug71 (5 Dec 2022)

This thread has reminded me of a strange occurrence a couple of years ago.

A chap turned up at my workshop who I think was Swedish, he had a couple of bits of wood in his hands of a species I didn't recognise and told me in broken English he needed to use a saw. Now I don't generally let people use my tools but he went on to explain he had come over to repair a table (which he had made) because it had been damaged whilst shipping to this country. He showed me the table in the back of a van and very impressive it was, quite a modern design the legs were all joined on with 3 way mitres and all made out of Bog Oak. I could tell he knew what he was on with so showed him in to the workshop where he made a beeline straight for the Kapex. It took him about a minute to cut some mitres on the ends of the Bog Oak he was carrying (which I guess were replacement legs), he then said thank you, jumped in his van and went never to be seen again! 

For some reason I kept one of the off cuts and it's in front of me right now on my office window cill






Anyway, going by what I saw the Swedish man do you should be able to cut them just fine on the mitre saw


----------



## peter-harrison (6 Dec 2022)

It's a showcase joint- seen most often in the top corners of glazed cases. If you have a copy of Joyce on Furniture Making, it's on p226.


----------



## thetyreman (10 Dec 2022)

here's a stronger version of it that's insanely hard


----------

